# Evaluations elite/strother/athens



## longarrow.wi. (Jul 20, 2005)

Im in the market for a new bow.So give me your opinion,go with one of the big 3,or one of these. elite/strother/athens?And in your opinion how do they compare to each other.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

No Clue on Athens as I've never shot one, but Elite and Strother are both excellent options and will shoot up there with the big 3 anyday, i do like the new elites alot and if I was looking for a new bow would be one of the top priorities to really test out for me as I enjoyed shooting them the most recently


----------



## retrieverfishin (Oct 18, 2010)

Gotta shoot em to tell what is best for you. Shoot a couple and figure out what you like about each one and then you can eliminate a lot of them based on spec's. It is all what is going to be important to you. It is all give and take.


----------



## K7TNT (Jan 9, 2012)

Go and shot them. Let it pick you! Good Luck


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

Imo dont go with elite unless you held one. Its a love or hate thing with thier grip. Never shot one but didnt like it just holding it in the store. Looks like a nice bow though.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Anynamewilldo said:


> Imo dont go with elite unless you held one. Its a love or hate thing with thier grip. Never shot one but didnt like it just holding it in the store. Looks like a nice bow though.


Good point, Elites have a weird grip compared to most and you can either shoot them good or not worth a poop...I fall into the "poop" category with that grip.
Strother builds a great bow, just depends on which model your looking at...I wasn't a fan of the originals because that hybrid cam system can be a pain to tune... The newer ones starting with the SX-1 are good bows though.
Can't go wrong with Athens, good reliable bows with a great warranty... I love the eXceed and the Afflixtion grips and they make good speed too... The new Recluse seems to be a hit.

sent from an old tin can with a really long string.


----------



## DWhuntmaster (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm in the market for a new bow as well.
I thought I had my mind made up and was going to get a Mathews heli-m then I shot a Strother wrath and fell in love with it.
That is the smoothest, quietest shooting bow I have ever had the pleasure of shooting.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I have shot a good number of elites now and the strother infinity and you can't go wrong. I have both the Z28 and Gt500. I just traded the gt500 for a K&K Vengeance but the next bow I buy will be the Answer. Just an awesome shooting bow. Also the lifetime gaurantee is great on elite and strothers bows.


----------



## HeadHunter (Jul 2, 2003)

Can't believe anyone would say the Elite grip is weird. IMO it is one of the best on the market. If, however, you like the thick Mathews style grip - this aint it. 
The best shooting bows have small grips.


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

I bought a Strother SX RUSH a couple months ago and everything about it is fantastic.!


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

You should also look at New Breed. They have the same binary cam system, no issues with cam lean, and are awesome bows. I have not owned a Strother, but have owned a couple of Elites. As has been said, it is somewhat personal, but I love my New Breeds. I have two Cyborgs and a Horizon.


----------

